# Homemade router fence



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

1. Fence is 1 1/2 inches thick. Same material as router table top.
2. Fence with chip guard.
3. Fence with featherboard.
4. Holes in table are for Shop Vac connection under table.
5. Auxiliary fence for wider router bits.


----------



## Nasanut (Sep 21, 2004)

I use HDPE cut to the width and length for my table. It looks just like the ones Rick and Bob use on the RW pgm and 16 feet of the stuff only costs me $7.50 on Ebay. (cost me more to ship it!)


----------



## Don Hurley (Sep 10, 2004)

Can you explain the abbreviation HDPE please.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

HDPE = high density polyethylene


----------



## Nasanut (Sep 21, 2004)

It's that white plastic you see on RW. High Density Poly Ethelene. Another material that is good is the UHMW this is UltraHigh Molecular Weight ( Polyethylene ) like the HDPE you can saw drill and tap it like it was a soft metal except you can use woodworking machinery to do it.


----------



## newrat313 (Oct 6, 2004)

re your homemade router fence. What do you attach to the holes on the top of the table that leads underneath to your shop vac?

newrat313


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

*ShopVac accessory*



newrat313 said:


> re your homemade router fence. What do you attach to the holes on the top of the table that leads underneath to your shop vac?
> 
> newrat313



newrat send me a private e-mail and I will send you my design.


----------



## BILLDOZER50 (Nov 10, 2004)

g-man,
That is a very impressive set up you made, i would love for you to send more details via e-mail, pics would be great. I recently got a table im making into a router table, and this is the best fence ive seen
nice job


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

*Router fence*

I went through the agony of searching for the best way to build a router fence when i mounted my router to my saw table, it is frustrating...pick something and try it, what i ended up witj was the third attempt, it works great and was relativly inexpensive and easy (if i did it you know it was easy)

Brad


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

This was my first post here. I'm not sure i posted it in the right place....i beg for your patients, I'll figure it out sooner or later


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

*Router fence plan*

This is a drawing I made of my fence. It can be adapted to anyone's specs. Not too fancy but it works.

g-man


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

newrat313 said:


> re your homemade router fence. What do you attach to the holes on the top of the table that leads underneath to your shop vac?
> 
> newrat313



It's an L shaped box 1 1/2 inch wide with an outlet for the vac hose.

Gary


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job VRbraddly


----------



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

Like that table, beats my bolting the router under my homemade table saw outfeed table.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

vrbradley said:


> I went through the agony of searching for the best way to build a router fence when i mounted my router to my saw table, it is frustrating...pick something and try it, what i ended up witj was the third attempt, it works great and was relativly inexpensive and easy (if i did it you know it was easy)
> 
> Brad


I notice you have a Ryobi BT3000. I have one as well..Today I was making some saw dust and started making a router fence to mount on my saw fence...Funny thing but I came up with the same basic plan as yours. Mine was going to the right side but after seeing yours mine will go to the left...Thanks tons for the inspiration..

George Cole


----------

